# Can anyone help me with the name of a book I've forgotten by Enid Blyton



## Holden Blake (Dec 5, 2006)

All I can remember is that it had a castle in it or some sort of large house with a glass window, looking out of the window here was like a dark forest outside the garden gates. There may well have been a fountain within the castle gardens. I know this is a longshot but If this is familiar to anyone please help me out. Also I remember there being a nursery and a nanny within the castle but my memory fails me past that.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 5, 2006)

https://www.amazon.com/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## Holden Blake (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks alot for stating the obvious! As I said I've FORGOTTON the title of the book. If you cant help me that's fine but no need to be an irratating smart-ass!


----------



## Hodge (Dec 10, 2006)

You can search by author, too. And then you can click on titles that sound familiar and read a synopsis. There are all kinds of tools available that don't require asking other people the name of a book with some detail they aren't likely to remember.


----------



## Galivanting (Dec 10, 2006)

does being called a smart ass ever get old to you hodge?
here id say it was hardly called for ^^


----------



## Magitek Angel (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoo boy, you picked what may be the worst possible author to forget a book title.  That lady wrote someting on the magnitude of ~800 books in her lifetime.  Nora Roberts has nothing on Enid Blyton.

Anyways, my best guess is "_The Castle of Adventure".  _Any dice?


----------



## woodcut.evolution (Dec 11, 2006)

Galivanting said:
			
		

> does being called a smart ass ever get old to you hodge?
> here id say it was hardly called for ^^



Hardly.  It took me less then 5 minutes to find this page:
http://www.heathersblytonpages.com/blytonillustrators.html

Which lists all of the illustrators that worked on her books, including images of the covers they did.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 11, 2006)

Would that be the Famous Five Drink the Blood of Satan?

Maybe not.


----------



## Holden Blake (Dec 11, 2006)

woodcut.evolution said:
			
		

> Hardly. It took me less then 5 minutes to find this page:
> http://www.heathersblytonpages.com/blytonillustrators.html
> 
> Which lists all of the illustrators that worked on her books, including images of the covers they did.


 
None of those covers are even remotely familiar, but thanks anyways even though you could be doing with a better sense of humor. I'm unsure as to the exact description of the cover but it was quite modern looking at the time which would have been about 10yrs ago. It was a rectangular cover with an either dark blue or purple frame. I'm pretty sure it had the castle window in it and the grounds of the castle. Thanks anyway


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 11, 2006)

Mike C said:
			
		

> Would that be the Famous Five Drink the Blood of Satan?
> 
> Maybe not.


It's the prequel, The Famous Five Drink the Blood of the Innocent in an Homage to the Great Lord of Darkness.


----------



## Holden Blake (Dec 11, 2006)

sit on my finger and swivel


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 11, 2006)

Holden Blake said:
			
		

> sit on my finger and swivel


I don't think "The Fantastic Five Sit on my Finger and Swivel" is quite an appropriate book.


----------



## Holden Blake (Dec 11, 2006)

No, but I'm sure the ones you've suggested are thrilling


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 11, 2006)

Holden Blake said:
			
		

> No, but I'm sure the ones you've suggested are thrilling


I can only imagine...

Which of the fantastic five will burn forever in the fires of the underworld?  Find out inside!


----------



## A dream within a dream (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe you can find it on www.enidblyton.net or if nothing else maybe you could post a message and somebody there might know the answer.


----------

